# US Navy NNPTC Pen Blanks



## brailsmt (Dec 7, 2018)

This is super specific, but my daughter is currently a junior staff member at the Navy Nuclear Power Training Command (NNPTC).   I just picked up pen making, and I'd love to make her a commemorative pen to mark her accomplishment of not only completing her own training, but doing so with distinction and being picked up as a junior staff instructor.  I've found some navy pen blanks, but nothing as specific as what I'm looking for, and I lack the skills/know how to make something like this myself.  Ideally, I'd like something that includes the NNPTC logo:  https://goo.gl/images/eKxfS6.  I'm new here so I'm not sure if this is even the right place to ask about something like this.  If not, if you could point me in the right direction, I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Gundoc (Dec 7, 2018)

I have had some custom blanks made by people on Etsy. KSquaredWoodwork is one that I have used but there are others


----------



## skipseke (Dec 7, 2018)

did you try Hobble Creek Craftsman. They do custom blanks


----------



## m4skinner (Dec 7, 2018)

I can help you out.


----------

